
The Essential Guide to Electronics in Shenzhen - jorgecastillo
https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/the-essential-guide-to-electronics-in-shenzhen
======
cft
Pretty sad to watch this in what used to be the Silicon Valley, now more
appropriately named the Service Valley...

~~~
dilemma
Sounds like you should move over here. Not only would you get what is probably
the best opportunity today to start your own business and create your own
product, you also get to learn a language that is likely completely new to
you.

20 years from now, would you regret staying or going?

